
Ballmer: Apple has not produced a product that customers use - DaNmarner
http://www.tuaw.com/2012/10/29/ballmer-apple-has-not-produced-a-product-that-customers-use/
======
raganwald
I'm getting tired of Mr. Ballmer opening his mouth and being so laughably
wrong. He's a smart guy, I can only assume that he's preaching to the choir,
namely Microsoft employees that must be exhausted and demoralized by the
success of the tablets that are threatening to disrupt another huge chunk of
the Microsoft Windows Tax.

I remember him laughing at the MacBook Air: "Where's the DVD dive?" he asked.
As if anyone except MPAA executives want to carry DVDs anywhere.

~~~
bediger4000
It's also entirely possible that he's like the Detroit Auto manufacturer
higher-ups in the 1970s - 1980s. They got no input from outsiders (a.k.a.
their community was in-bred), and mechanics fixed the exec's cars every day
while the execs worked. Apparently the auto executives thought that everything
was OK, and that the stuff they read in newspapers was just whining.

Maybe Ballmer only uses Windows. He's got a tech support guy that just fixes
things, and the support guy is really good. Ballmer lives and works with
people who only use Windows, with maybe the token Apple Fanboi in the social
circle existing just to provide comic relief.

Communication is only possible between equals, and only MPAA/RIAA C-levels,
and Senators are Ballmer's equals. Ballmer exists in a bubble.

